# GP 100 re-assembly



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I have a bit of a problem I hope someone might be able to help with before I shell out to have my piece fixed. 

I broke down my gp100 last night and upon reassembly I ran into a little problem. The trigger assembly seems to not want to go back in. After several attempts, I got it to go back in, but the transfer bar didn't seem to be in place, not high enough over the firing pin. I pulled the trigger a few times, it rotated the cylinder, but the trigger didn't come back all the way. After a couple more trigger pulls, it tighted right up and shoved the whole trigger assembly back out. 

I'm not sure if I lost a piece of the assembly or if I'm just not putting it back or what, any help is greatly appreciated...

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a link to the shematic of the GP-100 at Brownell's. Hope this helps. :smt023

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/schematics/schemmfg.aspx?schemid=19&m=13&mn=Ruger®&model=GP100+


----------



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

I can't tell if I lost anything or not, I really hope I didn't. I didn't take notice last time I stripped it whether or not the pawl and the transfer bar had tension on them or just rode the top of the trigger assembly. I know they fell out this time and I put them back in. I don't know, I hope I'm just doing something stupid and I can take it over to Gander to the smith and he'll just show me what I was doing wrong this time....


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The schematic will indicate the parts you should have, It is very easy to lose one or two of the very small springs and plungers. They love to hide in carpets. Be very carefull not to bend the hand or any other elements. I find when reassembling it helps to tip the assembly back and to the left with barrel pointing up. This causes the transfer bar to move past the cylinder release part and into the correct position. The pawl/hand should have a spring loaded plunger pressing it in a given direction. The transfer bar will flop around.

Brownells sells most of the parts and are reasonable in price and rapid in delivery.

It sounds like you need some face to face assistance. Once you go through the process a time or two it will be a piece of cake.

Put it in a baggie and visit Gander Mountain.

Good luck


----------



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Looks like I will be heading over to gander tonight, hopefully the gunsmith is still around. The pawl is definetly floping around, so I suppose I'll find a tiny spring under the couch in a couple years and wonder what it goes to.
hope I don't get charged an arm and a leg!


Thanks again everyone...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The springs and plungers are very inexpensive. I ordered at least one of each for my spares kit and have had to use a couple of them. Some part numbers cover multiple uses so I ordered several of some.

Look at the lower right zone of the schematic below and right of the trigger you will see PN KH5000 and KH5100. These are the spring and plunger that control the pawl/hand P/N KT00700. Do everything you can to avoid damaging the pawl as it is crucial to timing and cylinder-barrel relationship.

I expect that spring and plunger are in the carpet or behind your couch.

Good luck


----------



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> The springs and plungers are very inexpensive. I ordered at least one of each for my spares kit and have had to use a couple of them. Some part numbers cover multiple uses so I ordered several of some.
> 
> Look at the lower right zone of the schematic below and right of the trigger you will see PN KH5000 and KH5100. These are the spring and plunger that control the pawl/hand P/N KT00700. Do everything you can to avoid damaging the pawl as it is crucial to timing and cylinder-barrel relationship.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, took my baby to the smith at gander, sure enough, the pawl detention spring/plunger have been sent into orbit somewhere around my living room. Plus side, looks to only cost me $10, and he said its easy enough he'll just pop it in for me when it comes in, no service charge. Down side, 7-10 day wait for it to come in wile my sidearm sits in pieces. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ask if you can look over the Gunsmiths shoulder when he reassembles it.

Complete dissassembly is not a frequent need but you will need to clean it thouroghly at some point in the future so get a few spare parts from Brownell. If nothing else having spares will allow you to give the Gunsmith what he needs next time without a 7 day wait.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I lost that exact same spring/plunger for the pawl on mine. I heard it click against a wall somewhere, but didn't find it. I ordered them from Brownells and they got it to me a couple days later. Expensive on shipping though, it was like $7 something to ship two teeny parts in an envelope...:?


----------



## TitanIron (May 22, 2008)

Well, my brother was just over at gander collecting some last minute things, as we are heading to the Adirondacks for some back country bushwhackin' Friday night. He spoke with someone there and they told him there's a delivery truck coming in on Thursday. My fingers are crossed that my detention spring is on that truck so I wont feel naked walking through the forest!


----------

